# Wet Noses Little Stars Training Treats



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure if anyone has posted about this before..........I found training treats that are 100% organic, no wheat, no soy, no corn, no dairy. They are by _"Wet Noses"_. I bought the peanut butter little stars and Pixie loves them. They are very small, about the size of your little finger nail. They are a cookie type texture and easy to break.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've not heard of those treats we sometime use Cocoa Therapy Five Star Training Treats which are similar, but i don't think you could break them because they are so tiny.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat where did you find the treats? Did you order them on line?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I get these frequently for Bailey and Emma...they love these!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have them too! They love them!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We love them too.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

We'll have to try them. Molly has a sensitive stomach so she can probably tolerate the ingredients. We also like the Cocotherapy Organic 5-Star Training Treats as well as their Coconut Chips. Both girls are crazy about them and they are very low in calories.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BJR said:


> We'll have to try them. Molly has a sensitive stomach so she can probably tolerate the ingredients. We also like the Cocotherapy Organic 5-Star Training Treats as well as their Coconut Chips. Both girls are crazy about them and they are very low in calories.




My motley crew love the Cocotherapy Organic 5-Star Training Treats!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> My motley crew love the Cocotherapy Organic 5-Star Training Treats!


We used to use Wet Nose until the girls went grain-free. Now its Cocotherapy here too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat where did you find the treats? Did you order them on line?


Paula I picked them up at Petco, but I think other pet stores offer them. Just google them and see where you can find them in your area.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

maggieh said:


> We used to use Wet Nose until the girls went grain-free. Now its Cocotherapy here too.


Pixie eats "grain free" too, but with getting only 3-4 of the little stars a day I thought it would be ok. I forgot all about Cocotherapy. I will have to order it again.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I think little stars only has one calorie in each of them...


----------

